
Show HN: Instant – A JavaScript SDK and IDE for automating video post-production - champhypno
https://instant.hypno.com
======
champhypno
Hi! Co-founder of Hypno here. Instant is our new platform for capturing and
processing video in real-time using JavaScript. It comes with its own IDE for
writing, previewing and managing projects.

The library is a set of Javascript bindings around macOS/iOS AVFoundation and
OpenGL – all designed to make it super easy to automate video post-production
tasks.

We’ve been using this in production for a few years to help brands create
high-quality video in an instant. We’re now opening it up to the world in
hopes others will find it useful. Would love any feedback!

macOS IDE (beta): [https://pro.hypno.com/r/nyx-
download](https://pro.hypno.com/r/nyx-download)

Basic tutorials: [https://github.com/HYPERHYPER/nyx-
tutorials](https://github.com/HYPERHYPER/nyx-tutorials)

API documentation: [https://pro.hypno.com/r/hypnokit-api-
docs](https://pro.hypno.com/r/hypnokit-api-docs)

------
jegillil
What kind of scale are you able to achieve with this? How many captures /
edits per hour?

